# Ros



## 832SLIZZIE (Mar 1, 2014)

Is it acceptable NOT to mark anything (no positives or negatives marked) EXCEPT for the box stating: all systems negative except as marked?


----------



## DUNN (Mar 2, 2014)

Lizzie
The ROS should be checked individually according to Medicare guidelines.
One point for each one checked by their standards.  thanks


----------



## 832SLIZZIE (Mar 3, 2014)

It is on if for example they mark CVS and RSP and THEN mark the box all other systems negative except as marked - right?

Thank you
so much for your help!


----------



## Saedron (Mar 28, 2014)

832SLIZZIE said:


> Is it acceptable NOT to mark anything (no positives or negatives marked) EXCEPT for the box stating: all systems negative except as marked?



Been a while since I looked at this, but I thought (other than Trailblazer) that it was appropriate to use the short cut. But it has to be in the documentation. The documentation has to clearly state, " All other systems reviewed and are negative." 

In the absence of this short cut documentation all systems must be indicated positive or negative.


----------



## OCD_coder (Mar 28, 2014)

1995 Documentation Guidelines:

*A complete ROS inquires about the system(s) directly related to the problem(s) identified in the HPI plus all additional (minimum of ten) organ systems. Those systems with positive or pertinent negative responses must be individually documented. For the remaining systems, a notation indicating all other systems are negative is permissible. In the absence of such a notation, at least ten systems must be individually documented.*

All MAC carriers accept the "global statement" highlighted above after pertinent positive and negative responses directly related to the presenting problem are found in the documentation.


----------



## Saedron (Mar 28, 2014)

OCD_coder said:


> 1995 Documentation Guidelines:
> 
> *A complete ROS inquires about the system(s) directly related to the problem(s) identified in the HPI plus all additional (minimum of ten) organ systems. Those systems with positive or pertinent negative responses must be individually documented. For the remaining systems, a notation indicating all other systems are negative is permissible. In the absence of such a notation, at least ten systems must be individually documented.*
> 
> All MAC carriers accept the "global statement" highlighted above after pertinent positive and negative responses directly related to the presenting problem are found in the documentation.



Thanks for the quote on the Guidelines! What I was saying, however, is that I do not believe that negatives need to be captured in the tic list, only the positives with the caveat that the documentation clearly states, "All other systems reviewed and are negative."

Are you saying that each system needs to be tic marked AND the global statement needs to be stated? Because why do both? This is an accepted shortcut to use the global statement. Maybe I'm not reading your response appropriately.


----------

